# 8-20-21 catfishing trips



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

8-20th. I got over to the Public Landing around 08:00. No luck casting for shad at the ramp. 1st spot channel side of Ky pier on the L&N Bridge at 08:30. No bites so moved down river. 2nd. spot was the KY.pier of the Central Bridge. I did get a tap on seasoned chicken breast but nothing else. 
10:15 was just above HOOTERS , had a had tap on red hot smokies at 10:45.
No other taps so called it a day around 11:30. Frustrated at being skunked again. The bright spot was the 6 h.p. motor worked right so planned on heading down river on next trip.

8-21 lost my casting net on a snag at the end of the ramp at so no fresh bait Anchored at the sewer out flow below the Mill Creek at 08:15. My bobber rig wend under at 08:40, this fish got wrapped around the anchor rope! I did take my time and worked the rod and line free of the anchor rope and finally got a fish in the boat! This was a Channel cat of 5 pounds21 inches. The thawed Mooneye cut bait did the trick. No more action so I moved down to the 472 marker area. I stayed there until 10:00 then head up river to Hooters. My lines were in the river at 10:30. from 10:40 till around 11:10 the action was great. I had 3 catfish in the bottom of my boat before I could measure weigh & measure them out. The 6.5 pound hit the dead line then as I was get it in the boat the bobber rig went down. This was the big fish of the day a 12.5 pound Blue cat 31 inches that took fresh cut skipjack. I cast the dead line back out while I was working get these 2 fish weighed and photos of these fish. As I looked up the rod was bent down pulled back and the 3rd fish was there,it also liked the cut skipjack. I was finally able to get all the photos of the fish and returned them to the river to fight again. 11:30 the last fish of the day a small channel cat of only 2 pounds on season chickened breast. Noon time I headed for the ramp with a good feeling of some great action for a change.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to a good day Norb. My Daughter ended up catching a 20 & 10lb blue and a 5lb channel later that day after we last spoke with you.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a great morning of fishing!


----------

